# Just finished refreshing my 07301



## Z2V (Jul 24, 2017)

I got this little jewel a few months back but it didn't look like it had been oiled in a long time. The spindle bushings were really loose so I got new ones. I completely disassembled the whole machine ( like there is a lot to take apart, LOL.) and stripped everything to bare metal or wood. Then primed and painted it. Should be good for many years to come. 
A few pics.


----------



## LF_WS (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice! What did you have to do to the bed to position the motor beneath the headstock? As I recall, there's not enough space between the ways(?) to pass the belt through to a pulley below.  Did you have to enlarge the opening beneath the headstock?


----------



## Z2V (Jul 24, 2017)

It was like this when I got it. There is a 2"x 4" cutout in the table top. No belt rub in any speed.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 24, 2017)

AFAIK all the Atlas beds had/have a cutaway to pass the belt through.  
Most people do the rear motor setup.
Mark S.


----------



## westsailpat (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice set up . Is that bare iron I see ?


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 24, 2017)

With the exception of the late 12" cabinet models that came out circa 1959, all Atlas lathes were intended to have the motor mounted behind the countershaft and behind the bed.  So there would have been no incentive for the added cost of providing space underneath the headstock to pass the belt through.  In the case of the late cabinet models, the spindle pulley is about half the diameter of the largest step on the 4-step spindle pulleys on all previous machines except for the original 9".  So the clearance through the bed underneath the spindle is significantly narrower on the 12" under drive models than it has to be on any of the others.  The two 4-step pulleys are mounted elsewhere.

I will add in passing that, although it would take a rather peculiar set of circumstances to make it financially attractive, there is no reason why one could not put the double belt pulley off of a late 12" cabinet model onto the spindle of an Atlas 10" or 3/8" bed Craftsman 12" and make them into cabinet models.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 24, 2017)

Mark
What's not painted is coated with BLO
Thanks


----------



## westsailpat (Jul 25, 2017)

I googled BLO  didn't really find a description , some kind of clear coat ?


----------



## Z2V (Jul 25, 2017)

Mark
Boiled Linseed Oil


----------



## larry4406 (Jul 25, 2017)

BLO= boiled linseed oil


----------

